# Converting generator to alternator



## ogfarmer (Jul 11, 2011)

Any guidance on converting the generator on an IH 606 tractor to an alternator?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Hope you are asking about replacing a generator with an alt on the IH. I know of no reason why that couldn't be done. The easiest way electrically speaking is to go with one of the GM one wire alternators as they have the VR built-in and that simplifies the install. I'm sure there is going to have to be some mounting bracket making/modifying to get it in proper position.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ditto,on what Mickey said ! The GM alternators are so easy to hook up,my brother even used one on his "81 GL 1000 motorcycle !


----------



## Priority1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is a good source. I purchase marine alternators from them before.

Starters, Alternators and more for Cars, Trucks, Tractors and ATVs


----------



## raymo37 (Aug 31, 2011)

*generator to alternator*

try farmallcub.com this site has dealt with this conversion and has drawings and such for use with or without magneto/distributer etc. hope this helps.


----------

